# Best Time to Get a Goat or Two



## hermityfarmer-women (Jan 15, 2011)

We would love to have a couple goats.  I am not really partial as to breeds, as they would be more as pets and weed control than anything else.  I would however want them to be friendly and would like only does.  I am guessing that maybe our best option would be to get bottle babies that way they can adjust to us and the kids and be friendly.  Any suggestions for where in Southwest Montana I can find some goats?  It seems like there are a lot of you with babies already or due soon, is this a pretty standard time for them to give birth or does it vary by location?  Guess I just don't want to miss "baby" goat season, lol.  I am also not opposed to getting something after it has been weaned as long as the upbringing has been around people and socialized well.  Anyhow I look forward to your input

Christine


----------



## julieq (Jan 15, 2011)

Kidding season is definitely upon us, so it would be a good time to find kids.  And bottle kids are definitely friendlier in my mind.  In fact we like them to go to new homes while they're still on the bottle so they can bond with their new family.  Google goat breeders in your area and definitely purchase from a clean, disease free herd.  Or perhaps one of the breeders on this forum is from your area?


----------



## lilhill (Jan 16, 2011)

and yes, from now until late spring there are usually lots of babies around.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 16, 2011)

Baby goats are THE BEST!!!!  Prepare for a lot of fun (and some frustration...just remember this line:  "Its a good thing you are cute!)

If you want them without horns, you might look for a farm that will keep them for you until they are disbudded, which is within the first few days.  Or maybe you can arrange to bring them back for disbudding.  But make that decision and arrange for that before you get them.


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks that is great advise.   I will keep everyone posted.
Christine


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 16, 2011)

and good luck finding your baby goats.  

Our first goats were born last spring and they are the best!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 16, 2011)

*Welcome*  Goaties are the best!!! Love em!!!

Great time to start looking!!  Have fun and enjoy!!


----------

